# divers / différent



## sientific

Resalut,

Y a t-il une différence entre "diverses méthodes" et "différentes méthodes"?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## xmarabout

A priori, dans certains contextes, cela peut être la même chose, mais ça dépendra du contexte:
"Pour obtenir le résultat correct, il y a diverses méthodes de calcul applicables"
"Pour obtenir le résultat correct, il y a différentes méthodes de calcul applicables"
Il n'y a pas vraiment de différence entre les deux phrases


----------



## tilt

Il n'y a pas de différence fondamentale entre les deux termes, mais on peut quand même y trouver une nuance, je crois.

Pour moi, en évoquant la _diversité_, l'adjectif _diverses _insiste plutôt sur le nombre de méthodes possibles, et on s'attend à ce que celui-ci soit assez grand.
_Différentes_, par contre, se concentre sur le fait que les méthodes en question ne sont pas identiques, sans qu'elles soient nécessairement nombreuses pour autant.

Ainsi, je trouverais un peu maladroit de dire _diverses _dans un cas où seulement 2 ou 3 méthodes sont envisageables.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Si nuance on souhaite voir, je dirais que par

J'ai essayé diverses méthodes je comprends j'ai essayé beaucoup de méthodes différentes

et que par J'ai essayé des méthodes différentes je n'ai pas d'indication sur le nombre de méthodes employées.

Mais la nuance est ténue et peut-être personnelle.


----------



## tilt

Lacuzon said:


> Mais la nuance est ténue et peut-être personnelle.


Sans doute pas tant que ça, puisque nous disons à peu près la même chose !


----------



## Lacuzon

Il semble que nos réponses se soient croisées !


----------



## Maître Capello

Eh bien je ne suis pas de votre avis ! 

Pour moi, les deux termes sont parfaitement synonymes et cela ne me gêne en rien d'employer _divers_ pour seulement deux ou trois éléments comparés pour autant que le nombre d'éléments soit inconnu ou peu précis (sinon, je donnerais le nombre exact : _deux_ ou _trois_, cf. la suite du fil)…

D'ailleurs selon le TLFi :


> *b)* Le plus souvent _au plur._ [En parlant de pers. ou de choses que l'on compare]  Qui présente des différences caractéristiques.  Synon. _différent, dissemblable, distinct._


----------



## sientific

Merci à tous pour vos réponses!


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> Eh bien je ne suis pas de votre avis !
> 
> Pour moi, les deux termes sont parfaitement synonymes et cela ne me gêne en rien d'employer _divers_ pour seulement deux ou trois éléments comparés…
> 
> D'ailleurs selon le TLFi :
> 
> 
> 
> *b)* Le plus souvent _au plur._ [En parlant de pers. ou de choses que l'on compare]  Qui présente des différences caractéristiques.  Synon. _différent, dissemblable, distinct._
Click to expand...

Une phrase comme _Les divers sexes sont équitablement représentés dans cette assemblée _te semble donc naturelle ? Pour ma part, je ne la conçois qu'avec _différents_.
Par contre, si on remplace _sexes _par _nations_, les deux adjectifs m'apparaissent comme tout à fait possibles.


----------



## Viobi

Moi, je ne la concevrais qu'avec "deux"! 
Mais c'est sûrement totalement ringard! 
Sérieusement, si on sait qu'on parle de deux éléments, il me semble qu'on ne dira pas naturellement _divers_, pas plus que _différents _(en position d'épithète, j'entends). "Mes différents/divers enfants aiment caresser notre chat." "Ce jouet a beaucoup plu tour à tour à mes différents/divers enfants.", sachant que j'en ai deux, ça sonne totalement saugrenu, non?

Je crois qu'à force d'avoir l'habitude d'un usage donné, on finit par oublier la possibilité d'un autre. Récemment,n j'ai dû accumonceler les exemples et les avis avant de me ranger à cette évidence: oui, on peut sans problème utiliser "disparate" au singulier.


----------



## Maître Capello

Viobi said:


> Moi, je ne la concevrais qu'avec "deux"!


 Tu n'es pas le seul !


----------



## tilt

Nous ne tomberons pas d'accord là dessus. 
À mon avis, c'est justement parce qu'entre _divers _et_ différents,_ vous ne voyez pas la même nuance que Lacuzon ou moi-même, que _les différents sexes _vous dérange. Pour ma part, c'est une formulation qui me semble absolument naturelle.


----------



## Viobi

Tu dirais vraiment "mes différents parents" en parlant de ta mère et de ton père (et pas de ta famille élargie)?  Curieux!
Pour moi, ça évoquerait forcément la famille élargie, et, si  le contexte excluait cette interprétation, j'en conclurais que tu es adopté!


----------



## tilt

Non, je ne dirais pas _mes différents parents_, ni _mes différents enfants_, et ce que j'en aie deux ou douze. Il me semble que ce n'est pas le nombre qui rend maladroit l'emploi de _différents_, dans ces exemples, mais autre chose que j'ai pour l'heure du mal à expliquer, je l'avoue.


----------



## Chimel

"Mes différents parents, "les différents sexes"... sont des tournures un peu bizarres parce qu'il est tellement évident qu'il n'y en a que deux qu'on se demande pourquoi on ne dit pas simplement "deux".

Mais prenons l'exemple d'un débat dans lequel les participants sont invités à donner leur avis sur un point. Deux d'entre eux le font. Si je devais rédiger le rapport de réunion, je ne dirais certainement pas "divers avis se sont exprimés", mais je pourrais dire "différents avis...", même si "deux avis" serait le plus logique. A partir de trois interventions, je dirais certainement "différents avis" mais peut-être pas encore "divers avis".

Je suis assez d'accord avec Tilt et Lacuzon pour dire qu'avec "divers" on attend un nombre assez grand - même si le TLFI considère ces deux termes comme équivalents.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bon, alors nous sommes d'accord que nous ne sommes pas d'accord !


----------



## tilt

Sans vouloir insister (quoique... ), je viens de tomber sur une phrase où _les différents sexes _se justifie pleinement :


> Les différents âges et les différents sexes sont encore des causes principales de la différence des passions des hommes.


Cette citation est de Malebranche, et je ne pense pas qu'il aurait pu écrire _les deux sexes_, ici.

Eh bien, dans cet exemple, j'admettrais volontiers _les divers âges _mais _les divers sexes_ me dérangerait franchement.
Pas vous, Viobi et Me Capello ?


----------



## Viobi

Pour moi, là, il s'agit d'autre chose, pas de nombre non spécifié mais de distinction. Et ça n'est acceptable, de mon point de vue, que par l'effet volontaire de la répétition --pas forcément bien vue en français, et visiblement délibérée ici, j'irais jusqu'à parler de quasi licence poétique.


----------



## tilt

C'est bien pour ça que je donne cet exemple.
La question de départ ne concerne pas l'opposition _différents / deux_, mais _différents / divers_, et c'est bien celle-ci que je veux illustrer.

Si j'en crois ce que tu as avancé plus haut, ça ne te dérangerait pas de dire _les divers âges et les divers sexes_, c'est bien ça ?


----------



## Asmodée

Hé hé !  c'est un match scientifique / littéraire ! 

Il est vrai que dans la plupart des cas les deux termes _diverses_ / _différentes_ sont parfaitement synonyme. Mais selon moi, et sûrement à cause de ma formation scientifique justement, le terme _différent_ apporte une connotation d'inégalité qui ne se ressent pas forcement dans le terme _diverses_. En revanche la connotation de pluralité est définie par les deux termes et c'est tout l'objet du litige  !

Donc pour résumer mon point de vue:
- si on cherche à exprimer une inégalité, seul le terme différent est à préconiser.
- si on cherche à exprimer une pluralité, les deux termes peuvent être employés indifféremment.


En gros, je rejoins entièrement Tilt sur la nuance qu'il voit entre "différentes méthodes" et "diverses méthodes"


----------



## Viobi

Pour moi, divers ou différents, presque même combat. S'il y en a deux, l'un comme l'autre me paraissent très bizarres.
Dire "les différents sexes" ou "les divers sexes" me semble farfelu, d'une manière générale.

Avec "âges", pas de problème. L'usage habituel de "différent" pour "pas pareil" (_trois pantalons différents_, _mon frère est très différent de mon père_) faciliterait "sexes différents" dans "_Les personnes d'âges et de sexes différents ont souvent sur le sujet de la vie de famille des points de vue contrastés_", et "divers" m'y semblerait mal venu (_trois pantalons divers_, _mon frère est très divers de mon père_...).

Difficile d'expliquer ça clairement... à tort ou à raison, dans "différent", j'entends "pas pareil" et dans "divers", j'entends "varié". On ne parlera pas non plus de "diversité(s) entre les cultures"...  "divers" est donc exclu pour moi si on en a deux, et différent aussi, sauf pour marquer une opposition. C'est pourquoi je précisais tout à l'heure "utilisé comme épithète", parce qu'en attribut, on parle bien de choses différentes   distinctes: 

_Les goûts de mes parents en matière de musique sont différents_ :  ma mère est pop-rock, mon père classique-baroque (leurs goûts divergent ).
_Les goûts de mes parents en matière de musique sont divers_: ils écoutent tous les deux des musiques de styles variés.

Chaipô si c'est clair...

Edit: j'ai trouvé en me relisant. Voilà la nuance: différent-distinct et divers-varié!


----------



## Maître Capello

> Les différents âges et les différents sexes sont encore des causes principales de la différence des passions des hommes.


Comme Viobi, je n'aime ni _les *différents *âges et les *différents* sexes_ ni _les *divers *âges et les *divers *sexes_. Pour moi, aucune différence entre ces deux tournures. En fait, la seule chose qui pourrait être « acceptable » à mes yeux serait de ne pas faire la répétition, soit _les *divers*/*différents* âges et sexes_…



Asmodée said:


> Mais selon moi, et sûrement à cause de ma formation scientifique justement, le terme _différent_ apporte une connotation d'inégalité qui ne se ressent pas forcement dans le terme _diverses_.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'un mot a plusieurs sens que le sens qui nous occupe devrait être influencé par les autres… En d'autres termes, si _différents_ peut signifier _plusieurs, __variés_ ou _inégaux_, et que nous employons ce terme dans le sens de _plusieurs_ (ce qui est vraisemblablement le cas de l'exemple initial de ce fil), alors peu importe que l'un de ses autres sens soit _inégaux_…


----------



## Viobi

Exact. On a un peu dérivé sur la question de la synonymie "parfaite", mais pour la question d'origine, ils sont bien équivalents.


----------



## tilt

Viobi said:


> à tort ou à raison, dans "différent", j'entends "pas pareil" et dans "divers", j'entends "varié".


Donc les deux termes ne sont pas "parfaitement synonymes", c'est bien ce que je disais ! 

D'ailleurs... Ne trouves-tu pas que ce que tu dis-là ressemble furieusement à ceci :


tilt said:


> Pour moi, en évoquant la _diversité_, l'adjectif _diverses _insiste plutôt sur le nombre de méthodes possibles, et on s'attend à ce que celui-ci soit assez grand.
> _Différentes_, par contre, se concentre sur le fait que les méthodes en question ne sont pas identiques, sans qu'elles soient nécessairement nombreuses pour autant.


Tu vas peut-être contester le _et on s'attend à ce que celui-ci soit assez grand_.
Mais si _divers _insiste sur la quantité là où _différent _considère plutôt la qualité, choisir _divers _ne peut-il pas suggérer une quantité a priori plus importante ?


----------



## geostan

En me référant à l'expression évoquée par _scientific_, c'est-à-dire sans l'article défini, je laisse la parole à Grevisse qui écrit:

634 — Différents et divers.
Différents et divers, employés devant un nom pluriel, perdent leur valeur d’adjectifs et deviennent déterminants, pour indiquer, avec un sens voisin de « plusieurs », la pluralité de personnes, de choses, en soulignant le fait que ce ne sont pas les mêmes :
Je l’ai entendu dire à différentes personnes (Ac. 2001). — On m’a fait diverses propositions (ib.).

En ce qui concerne_ les diff__é__rents sexes_, j'avoue que cela me fait rire un peu. C'est une expression que je ne prononcerais jamais, sans doute parce que je ne la comprends vraiment pas.


----------



## Xence

Viobi said:


> S'il y en a deux, l'un comme l'autre me paraissent très bizarres.
> Dire "les différents sexes" ou "les divers sexes" me semble farfelu, d'une manière générale.


Ma foi, si on considère une troisième catégorie qui semble s'affirmer de plus en plus, je pense aux transsexuels qui ne se reconnaissent pas dans le dualisme classique, l'usage de l'adjectif "_différents_" ne paraîtra plus aussi saugrenu.

Simple boutade qui n'a nullement l'intention d'influer sur le débat...


----------



## Asmodée

Maître Capello said:


> Ce n'est pas parce qu'un mot a plusieurs sens que le sens qui nous occupe devrait être influencé par les autres… En d'autres termes, si _différents_ peut signifier _plusieurs, __variés_ ou _inégaux_, et que nous employons ce terme dans le sens de _plusieurs_ (ce qui est vraisemblablement le cas de l'exemple initial de ce fil), alors peu importe que l'un de ses autres sens soit _inégaux_…



Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec cette partie de ton post Maître Capello. Il s'agit là de ton interprétation personnelle de l'exemple initial du fil qui était, je le rapelle : 


sientific said:


> Resalut,
> 
> Y a t-il une différence entre "diverses méthodes" et "différentes méthodes"?
> Merci d'avance!



Nullement il n'est dit que "_différent_" a ici le sens de _plusieurs_. Il est demandé *une différence* entre ces deux propositions. Or, le fait que _différents_ puisse signifier _plusieurs, __variés_ *ou *_*inégaux*, _ce qui n'est pas le cas de _diverses,_ *est* justement, à mon sens, la principale différence entre ces deux termes employés dans cette situation.

C'est la remarque, selon moi pertinente et justifiée, de Tilt dans le post #3.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce que tu sembles perdre de vue, Asmodée, c'est que, dans les exemples du début du fil, _diverses_ et _différentes_ sont *antéposés* au nom. Le rôle grammatical de ces termes est donc particulier puisqu'il s'agit de déterminants et non plus d'adjectifs comme l'a rappelé geostan ! Le sens de _inégal_ ne peut donc s'appliquer. Ce n'est donc en aucune façon une interprétation personnelle !


----------



## Asmodée

Certes, mais ce que je dis c'est qu'à mes yeux (et mes oreilles aussi), cette utilisation comme déterminants, souffre du sens légèrement différent des deux mêmes termes utilisés comme adjectifs. C'est ce qui apporte cette subtile nuance (oui oui il faut savoir être très subtil !  )


----------



## Maître Capello

Je crois surtout que beaucoup de francophones aiment à trouver des subtilités à la langue française, même si elles sont sans fondement ! 

Cela dit, je rappellerai tout de même que la plupart des partisans de la différence  (si tant est qu'elle existe ! ) sont d'accord pour dire qu'elle est subtile :


			
				xmarabout said:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas vraiment de différence entre les deux phrases





			
				tilt said:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de différence fondamentale entre les deux termes…





			
				Lacuzon said:
			
		

> Mais la nuance est ténue et peut-être personnelle.


----------



## Asmodée

Voire même très subtile  c'est ce que je dis ! Mais c'est en confrontant les points de vues que le débat gagne en intérêt.

Pour moi, c'est comme en musique, si deux notes (dans une même langue) n'ont pas le même nom, c'est qu'elles n'ont pas le même son, même si tu ne l'entends pas  (subtil là aussi )


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Alors, c'est un peu comme si l'on demandait s'il y avait une différence entre un la dièse et un si bémol .


----------



## Asmodée

Exactement Lacuzon !! Là où le musicien entend un comma de différence le non-musicien ne saisit pas la subtilité .


----------



## Maître Capello

Asmodée said:


> Là où le musicien entend un comma de différence le non-musicien ne saisit pas la subtilité .


Va faire la différence sur un piano !


----------



## Asmodée

Le piano n'est pas le seul instrument posant ce problème, c'est le cas de tous les claviers et des instruments à frettes notamment.

Le bon musicien fera accorder son piano (sa guitare) selon la tonalité de sa pièce (ie: suivant s'il va plutôt utiliser des la# ou des si_b_) mais dans le cas des claviers qui ne sont ni de la famille des cordes ni électroniques, ce problème est difficilement soluble je te l'accorde.

D'aucuns diront que les percussionnistes manquent de subtilité


----------



## Duplicité Humaine

Je suis absolument d'accord.


----------



## nicduf

Asmodée said:


> Hé hé !  c'est un match scientifique / littéraire !
> 
> Il est vrai que dans la plupart des cas les deux termes _diverses_ / _différentes_ sont parfaitement synonyme. Mais selon moi, et sûrement à cause de ma formation scientifique justement, le terme _différent_ apporte une connotation d'inégalité qui ne se ressent pas forcement dans le terme _diverses_. En revanche la connotation de pluralité est définie par les deux termes et c'est tout l'objet du litige  !
> 
> Donc pour résumer mon point de vue:
> - si on cherche à exprimer une inégalité, seul le terme différent est à préconiser.
> - si on cherche à exprimer une pluralité, les deux termes peuvent être employés indifféremment.
> 
> 
> En gros, je rejoins entièrement Tilt sur la nuance qu'il voit entre "différentes méthodes" et "diverses méthodes"


 
Tout à fait d'accord avec Tilt et Asmodée, cette nuance me semble encore plus évidente si les termes sont inversés :
"des avis différents" des avis divers"


----------



## Maître Capello

nicduf said:


> cette nuance me semble encore plus évidente si les termes sont inversés :
> "des avis différents" des avis divers"


Attention ! La nature et le sens de ces termes changent s'ils sont placés *après* le nom. Ici nous parlons exclusivement des termes *antéposés* au nom ! (Ce sont alors des déterminants et non plus des adjectifs…)


----------



## Xence

Et j'ajouterai, si je peux me permettre, que la distinction dans ce cas n'est plus à faire entre _déterminant_ et _adjectif_, mais entre _déterminant_ et _qualifiant_ car, faut-il le rappeler, un adjectif peut très bien être un déterminant (adjectif possessif, démonstratif, interrogatif, etc).

Petite parenthèse, en passant...


----------

